# Capcom doesn't what NintenDOES.



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 24, 2015)

As clear as water.

RE long-time fans have been BEGGING to Capcom to release a remake of RE 2 & 3 to new gen consoles.
The hype and discussion has been there ever since the release of the RE Remake circa 2003 or so.

Nintendo, on the other hand, has pleased Zelda fans with an upcoming remake of Majora's Mask for the 3DS.
Since the release of Ocarina of Time 3D, many fans started threads and discussions about the possibility of a remake one of the most underrated yet amazing games in the franchise...
And now we are at least than a month to have the product in our hands.

Why is it so difficult for Capcom to understand?
Do they do their proper marketing and demographic research?
Highly doubt it, and seeing how RE2 is regarded often as the best of the series along RE 4 (myself included in this opinion), it is even harder to understand why they don't do so.

It will sell more than Corn Flakes, that's for sure!

So, what do you guys think about this?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 24, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> As clear as water.
> 
> RE long-time fans have been BEGGING to Capcom to release a remake of RE 2 & 3 to new gen consoles.
> The hype and discussion has been there ever since the release of the RE Remake circa 2003 or so.
> ...


Also rember how they screwed mega man????


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 24, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Also rember how they screwed mega man????


Beats me.
They are screwing everything up... Big time!


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jan 24, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Also rember how they screwed mega man????


 
"who's megaman?"
RIPIP Mega Man
1987 - 2014


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 24, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> "who's megaman?"
> RIPIP Mega Man
> 1987 - 2014


WTF is a Mega-man?!
It's gotta be another Marvel movie or something.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 24, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> "who's megaman?"
> RIPIP Mega Man
> 1987 - 2014


He died way before 14


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jan 24, 2015)

Maybe in the year 20XX, he will come back... but that megaman II reference tho


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 24, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> WTF is a Mega-man?!




A miserable little pile of mega secrets.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 24, 2015)

DiscostewSM said:


> A miserable little pile of mega secrets.


But enough talk, have a buster charge!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 24, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> But enough talk, have a buster charge!


 

A cross-over game of Megaman and Castlevania.....hmmmmm.....


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 24, 2015)

DiscostewSM said:


> A cross-over game of Megaman and Castlevania.....hmmmmm.....


Castleman? Or Megavania?
I think the first should be the name of the robot and the second the genre.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 24, 2015)

Nintendo keeps on making Zelda remakes for an SD gaming device and what you're asking for would be HD remakes which would've cost Capcom a lot more plus considering they're not financially stable that's not possible without some company funding them to do so.

3DS is literally the Zeldabox for Zelda fans and I wouldn't be surprised if 3DS gets a Twilight Princess and Skyward Sword remake, and a new Metroid game while Wii U is left bare-bones (although there's at least one actual new Zelda for Wii U coming so that's something).

The big N should've just killed the Wii U and stick to the 3DS as it's obvious they're focusing all their attention on the 3DS.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 26, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Nintendo keeps on making Zelda remakes for an SD gaming device and what you're asking for would be HD remakes which would've cost Capcom a lot more plus considering they're not financially stable that's not possible without some company funding them to do so.
> 
> 3DS is literally the Zeldabox for Zelda fans and I wouldn't be surprised if 3DS gets a Twilight Princess and Skyward Sword remake, and a new Metroid game while Wii U is left bare-bones (although there's at least one actual new Zelda for Wii U coming so that's something).
> 
> The big N should've just killed the Wii U and stick to the 3DS as it's obvious they're focusing all their attention on the 3DS.


 
but mu Hyrule Warriors Waifus

But they did make a remake for Wii U or nobody likes Wind Waker HD now??
the think is that they had a warm reception mainly because only extreme fanatics bought the bundle and 5 of the 10 people that had a Wii U back then bought it.
and I also think that they decided to release Majora's Mask on 3DS because half the work was already done, they had a working engine and assets to boot.

Now if they have plans of a Twilight Princess Wii U remake, take all of my rupees. if they do it for 3DS, take only 1 rupee.



ShadowOne333 said:


> Castleman? Or Megavania?
> I think the first should be the name of the robot and the second the genre.


 
Castlerockeroid. I prefer Rockman.
That would work very well, but maybe too similar to Metroid(you know, shooting things instead of slashing/whipping), they could add the twist of the weapon rock/paper/scissors to make it different and refresh the metroidvania formula a little.


----------



## Arras (Jan 26, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> but mu Hyrule Warriors Waifus
> 
> But they did make a remake for Wii U or nobody likes Wind Waker HD now??
> the think is that they had a warm reception mainly because only extreme fanatics bought the bundle and 5 of the 10 people that had a Wii U back then bought it.
> ...


 
Have you ever played Monster Tale? It's a pretty fun little metroidvania for the DS where you can shoot things and you can get special elemental abilities. It's not really megaman style, but it's still fun.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 26, 2015)

Arras said:


> Have you ever played Monster Tale? It's a pretty fun little metroidvania for the DS where you can shoot things and you can get special elemental abilities. It's not really megaman style, but it's still fun.


 
I did and loved it. a little too short and easy bosses but excellent game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> As clear as water.
> 
> RE long-time fans have been BEGGING to Capcom to release a remake of RE 2 & 3 to new gen consoles.
> The hype and discussion has been there ever since the release of the RE Remake circa 2003 or so.


 
[citation needed]



> Nintendo, on the other hand, has pleased Zelda fans with an upcoming remake of Majora's Mask for the 3DS.
> Since the release of Ocarina of Time 3D, many fans started threads and discussions about the possibility of a remake one of the most underrated yet amazing games in the franchise...
> And now we are at least than a month to have the product in our hands.


 
Nintendo has made lazy remakes instead of Capcom.

PRAISE BE TO NINTENDO.

I'd rather have brand new games than "remakes" that are about the quality of updated ports.



> Why is it so difficult for Capcom to understand?
> Do they do their proper marketing and demographic research?
> Highly doubt it, and seeing how RE2 is regarded often as the best of the series along RE 4 (myself included in this opinion), it is even harder to understand why they don't do so.
> 
> ...


 

They do, and it shows that you're wrong. You're being an armchair business consultant. Capcom pays people to analyze demographics, look at public demands, see what will sell. You thought in your mind "I want a RE2/3 remake, ergo everyone wants one!" and made a shitty thread saying "CAPCOM IS SO DUMB MEANWHILE NINTENDO IS BRILLIANT."

Congrats bro.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 26, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> [citation needed]
> 
> Nintendo has made lazy remakes instead of Capcom.
> 
> ...


What?
Capcom analyzes demographics?
in what universe or dimension do they do that?
Because they have been doing nothing but turning back on long-time fans.

Megaman, Resident Evil and DMC are some of the most well known in which Capcom just isn't caring or screwed up big time.
Megaman for instance has yet to be seen in this decade, last time we got something related to a proper Megaman release it was Megaman 10, that's it.

With both creators for Megaman and RE out of Capcom, I see it hard for those franchises to come back to glory.
Keiji Inafune and Shinji Mikami were two of the greatest names in Capcom and they parted ways with it.
You can't even say that Capcom is doing demographic research when they are clearly not doing that.

Come on... Just a quick glimpse on internet forums will make you realize that people want those things from Capcom more than anything.

And I didn't say Nintendo is brilliant, simply that they listened to the fans demand of Zelda MM, clearly something odd in this day in age.


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Jan 26, 2015)

Can we please get a remake of a BN game for 3DS? No not virtual console, REMAKE!

As a RE fan who got in at 4 (why.... first 3 seem so weird in third person...) I hope if they do remake a RE game they include a option for FP, can't get used to TP...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> What?
> Capcom analyzes demographics?
> in what universe or dimension do they do that?
> Because they have been doing nothing but turning back on long-time fans.
> ...


 

Megaman has sold like shit for a while, they only make the downloadable games because a big release is too costly.

They tried innovating with RE6 and it failed. So they're going back to more familiar ways with Revelations.

DmC sold pretty well despite all the hate, and what sells is what they make.

Internet forums don't mean shit. Go to a Megaman forum and you'll hear a ton of whiny Megaman fans but how many people are those? A couple hundred or maybe a thousand? They need to push millions, not cater to a small fanbase.

Also Inafune is a hack, enjoy your Mighty No. 9 that you put Kickstarter money into like 3 times.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 26, 2015)

pokemoner2500 said:


> Can we please get a remake of a BN game for 3DS? No not virtual console, REMAKE!
> 
> As a RE fan who got in at 4 (why.... first 3 seem so weird in third person...) I hope if they do remake a RE game they include a option for FP, can't get used to TP...


What's BN?
RE has never been FPS as far as I know.
They have all been Third Person Shooters, or as some people call it "Over the Shoulder"
The first 3 (and CV) had something called fixed camera, from 4 and up it was TPS.

I think you are referring to something like what they did with Lost In Nightmares for RE5.
In there you had an option to either play with a Fixed Camera perspective similar to that of the RE Remake, or the normal camera used in the game.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> "who's megaman?"
> RIPIP Mega Man
> 1987 - 2014


 

Not to be picky about that tombstone, but isn't "RIP in peace" kind of redundant? Shouldn't it read "Rest in Peace"?


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Jan 26, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> What's BN?
> RE has never been FPS as far as I know.
> They have all been Third Person Shooters, or as some people call it "Over the Shoulder"
> The first 3 (and CV) had something called fixed camera, from 4 and up it was TPS.
> ...


I meant over the shoulder, and BN is Megaman Battle Network!


----------



## HtheB (Jan 26, 2015)

You guys don't know MEGAMAN!?
Shame on you!!!

http://www.megaman.cc/
Megaman is a company that produces (led) light... 

wait wut? Megaman, and (dr.) Light?.... dafuq?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 26, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Not to be picky about that tombstone, but isn't "RIP in peace" kind of redundant? Shouldn't it read "Rest in Peace"?


LOL redundant much
RIP in peace?
Rest in Peace... In peace?
Oh ok, they REALLY want him to rest in peace, got it. XD



HtheB said:


> You guys don't know MEGAMAN!?
> Shame on you!!!
> 
> http://www.megaman.cc/
> ...


Hope Capcom doesn't see this or there will be copyright shit involved ASAP.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> LOL redundant much
> RIP in peace?
> Rest in Peace... In peace?
> Oh ok, they REALLY want him to rest in peace, got it. XD
> ...


 

Yeah, it's redundant lol  Implying that that actually bother to do anything about their now-dead IP


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow holy shit I've lost hope for this forum if they don't get "RIP in peace" as a joke.


----------



## eriol33 (Jan 30, 2015)

I wish someday someone leaked megaman legends 3 rom. one can only hope. I think they should sell the rights to nintendo!


----------



## aofelix (Jan 30, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> [citation needed]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Calling Nintendo's Zelda remakes lazy are pretty out of order IMO. They're some of the best remakes every done with new control schemes, textures and reasonable adjustments. Much better than some companies who update the resolution, a few textures and maybe if they can be bothered, up the FPS.

Just looking at WW HD and how much effort was put into it is downright amazing for a remake. 

I'm usually anti-remakes and pro-new IPs like you.. but I think Nintendo deserve credit for them.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2015)

Remaking RE1, which they'd done several years ago, and still have all the assets to isn't super simple, but its rerendering and then other touches.

For RE2 and 3, they're basically starting from scratch, they can't reuse the old code for a full HD remake, they can't reuse the old backgrounds because now looking back even if they were HD they'd still be a bit bare bones compared to todays pre-render detail levels, so even a straight port in Hd would require editing. So all that would take a year or 2, then theres all the staff, redoing all the music, re-recording all the voices (probably in at least 2 languages), it'd get expensive real quick.

Finally it'd have to sell a few hundred thousand to make back what they put into it, and chances are it wouldn't sell that, a few thousand easily, maybe even as high as 100k, but I don't imagine much more than that, not without a lot of advertising, which then costs evenmore money.

nintendo remakes, they touched up controls and fixed some bugs, but texture wise its mostly just good upscales, and so it doesn't look amazing, the Majoras mask changes for models are awesome looking, but textures still look grainy as ever.
WW lends itself well to rescaling due to its size, even running the original in Dolphin at Hd resolutions it looks amazing, not as good as the remake, but quite close texture wise. They put a lot of work into it, but like almost all HD remakes, its not that much compared to what the consumer really wants.


----------



## Sliter (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm not myself a fan of reamakes... ok ... pokemon ORAS was the best poke remake ever made,this time they really cared about the original work even making reference to the GBA lol wind waker HD is incredibly beautfull ! (even I played only a bit xD)  butI can compare oot 3D with pokemon FRLF : just adapted the old game to the actuall visual, not much inproves , diferently of what are going on majora's 3D! so well I like then but I think better stuff coud come.. I will talk more soon ...
but come on! remakes fans are a PAIN ! come on .. when thre was no pokemon remake everybody was very content with only new games...  bw]uw then ! Look remake of the RED ad Green original pokemon! ( westerns don't even know that western red and blue are made on the japanese blue heh)  awesome! Now we want GS remakes!
come on nintendo give us GS remakes! 
hey! we want GS remakes! 
ok there are plent hacking tools, we will make it, but please give us the GS remake 
It's DS alreday! nintendo were's our GS remake?
[HGSS lauched] OH FINALLY! Now do RS ones!
 [bw comes out] nice! our RS remakes are soon! 
[BW2 comes..]  waaaaat ? nno RS remake? why???
*seens a stupid thing* HOEEN CONFIREMED!!!!!11111

ok I think you can understand what I meant ... the same goes  with zelda now! no one wanted a zelda remake until the oot 3DS come ! no one wanted a TP HD before WWHD comes! it's an stupid pedictable cicle! Majora's  have the same engine of oot, so if they remake this engine for 3DS , it's sure thwy would do a majora's 3D! and later they confirmed that theproject started a bit after oot 3Ds come sout! but the fan are stupidly anooying whis that! 

but they want the predictable things, not new things! I mean ... original WW is very playable,  why they don't do a new adventure in termina instead?
The same goes with pokemon: a new adventure in the older games regions would be much nicer!  but looks like the people don't want to thing , want only what already made ! I Agree is nice replaying a game with nice graphics but why don't make an alttp in the OOt style?  It would be nicer! the game youalready played but in a totally new perspective!
But no .. fancy graphics!same gameplay, no much improves are enough


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 30, 2015)

For those that want some more information about the so called "Remastered" version of Resident Evil Remake:


Notice how even Hirabayashi says that THEY DID NOT CHANGE THE POLIGON COUNT FOR THE CHARACTER MODELS.
All they fucking did was retexture the whole thing and zoom/crop the 4:3 image so that you can view it in a proper 16:9 without stretching the image.

And you call Nintendo's remakes LAZY?
Bitch please, THAT is lazy!
At least Nintendo went ahead and did remade the poligon count for the models, heck they even redid some areas from scratch (like the ones with prerendered backgrounds in OoT).


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 30, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> but mu Hyrule Warriors Waifus
> 
> But they did make a remake for Wii U or nobody likes Wind Waker HD now??
> the think is that they had a warm reception mainly because only extreme fanatics bought the bundle and 5 of the 10 people that had a Wii U back then bought it.
> ...


 
Wind Waker is really the only HD remake Nintendo's ever done besides New Super Mario Bros. U and the upgraded Mario Kart 7 to Mario Kart 8.

Nintendo's money maker is the 3DS and for that their remakes are all in SD without the need to put too much effort into it while fans/customers will take it as it's some masterpiece.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> For those that want some more information about the so called "Remastered" version of Resident Evil Remake:
> 
> 
> Notice how even Hirabayashi says that THEY DID NOT CHANGE THE POLIGON COUNT FOR THE CHARACTER MODELS.
> ...



Also many times Nintendo adds orginal extra content to there remakes which is pretty cool


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> For those that want some more information about the so called "Remastered" version of Resident Evil Remake:
> 
> 
> Notice how even Hirabayashi says that THEY DID NOT CHANGE THE POLIGON COUNT FOR THE CHARACTER MODELS.
> ...




Is that a surprise? Almost EVERY HD remake (barring the Nintendo ones it seems) does that. The MGS HD collection is nothing but upscaled textures, the Silent Hill one is the same (though they did touch up a few areas, and completely change the Diner which was nice), The ICO and SotC ones are, well to be perfectly honest those games look basically the same, their textures didn't upscale very well in general.

Even The Last of US remaster on PS4 uses the same polycounts it seems, the textures are mostly the same too, the changes are more to the effects and the framerate, though to be fair that was released not long after, and it did already look great, so its not like a change was really required for most things.

The FFX remasters use the same textures for everything except the main characters, where the heads were remodelled (sadly its very apparent in some scenes...), I don't even know if the pre-rendered areas of FFX were rerendered or not though, I played it on Vita so I can't say how good/bad those looked on PS3.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 30, 2015)

I think the main problem is that when Capcom has a good idea for a game, they keep the same formula as long as they can until sales drop significantly.... Then they either stop making games from the series or when they do change the formula, they change it so drastically that you don't even recognize the game anymore.

The worst Capcom example of using the same formula is Mega Man, every Mega Man game considered good are basically the same thing, they just change level design and powers. Hell, Mega Man X8 for the ps2 plays the same as Mega Man X for the snes. And when Mega Man was at its peak, they made one game per year... So they don't change the formula, they saturate the market with Mega Man games and they expected the series to sell forever?

With Resident Evil they were doing the same thing, but they changed it so much in 4 that it lost its essence... Capcom is great at making fresh new innovative games, but they are not always good at keeping a series profitable through the years. Well, they do have Ace Attorney which they've been doing a pretty good job maintaining, and they did some experimenting with the formula with Ace Attorney: Investigations and Dual Destinies. I hope they keep this one going


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I think the main problem is that when Capcom has a good idea for a game, they keep the same formula as long as they can until sales drop significantly.... Then they either stop making games from the series or when they do change the formula, they change it so drastically that you don't even recognize the game anymore.
> 
> The worst Capcom example of using the same formula is Mega Man, every Mega Man game considered good are basically the same thing, they just change level design and powers. Hell, Mega Man X8 for the ps2 plays the same as Mega Man X for the snes. And when Mega Man was at its peak, they made one game per year... So they don't change the formula, they saturate the market with Mega Man games and they expected the series to sell forever?
> 
> With Resident Evil they were doing the same thing, but they changed it so much in 4 that it lost its essence... Capcom is great at making fresh new innovative games, but they are not always good at keeping a series profitable through the years. Well, they do have Ace Attorney which they've been doing a pretty good job maintaining, and they did some experimenting with the formula with Ace Attorney: Investigations and Dual Destinies. I hope they keep this one going


The megaman part makes me think of how Nintendo is doing new super Mario bros


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 30, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> The megaman part makes me think of how Nintendo is doing new super Mario bros


Capcom could very well do the same thing for Megaman.
Keep it as a 2.5D game in very same style and it will sell.
In the meantime, we have to see how well Mighty No. 9 does in terms of sales to realize how much fans want Megaman to return.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Capcom could very well do the same thing for Megaman.
> Keep it as a 2.5D game in very same style and it will sell.
> In the meantime, we have to see how well Mighty No. 9 does in terms of sales to realize how much fans want Megaman to return.


Well one issue I highly doubt no 9 will do very well with the general population as I see it more for indie fans and megaman fans or pretty much the same people games like shovel knight appeals to


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 30, 2015)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I think the main problem is that when Capcom has a good idea for a game, they keep the same formula as long as they can until sales drop significantly.... Then they either stop making games from the series or when they do change the formula, they change it so drastically that you don't even recognize the game anymore.
> 
> The worst Capcom example of using the same formula is Mega Man, every Mega Man game considered good are basically the same thing, they just change level design and powers. Hell, Mega Man X8 for the ps2 plays the same as Mega Man X for the snes. And when Mega Man was at its peak, they made one game per year... So they don't change the formula, they saturate the market with Mega Man games and they expected the series to sell forever?
> 
> With Resident Evil they were doing the same thing, but they changed it so much in 4 that it lost its essence... Capcom is great at making fresh new innovative games, but they are not always good at keeping a series profitable through the years. Well, they do have Ace Attorney which they've been doing a pretty good job maintaining, and they did some experimenting with the formula with Ace Attorney: Investigations and Dual Destinies. I hope they keep this one going


 
Capcom should just release all Mega Man games remastered in HD (or filtered to have an HD-look) in one disc for PS4, Wii U, XO and PC so this way they'd finally get the fans to shut up and play all the same games again (but in HD).

And as you've said it, a new Mega Man game wouldn't be much of a difference from the older ones.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 30, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well one issue I highly doubt no 9 will do very well with the general population as I see it more for indie fans and megaman fans or pretty much the same people games like shovel knight appeals to


Well you gotta take into consideration that it did surpass the Kickstarter goal... Twice.
Hence why we are having ports of it for almost every console on Earth right now, even toasters.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Well you gotta take into consideration that it did surpass the Kickstarter goal... Twice.
> Hence why we are having ports of it for almost every console on Earth right now, even toasters.


Yeah it probably will do well for what is basically an indie game but I doubt it will have mainstream popularity although I hope I'm wrong


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 30, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah it probably will do well for what is basically an indie game but I doubt it will have mainstream popularity although I hope I'm wrong


We'll have to wait and see. 

I will certainly get a copy of it once it is released.
But that doesn't redeem Capcom for letting fans down with each release of long-time franchises.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 30, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> The megaman part makes me think of how Nintendo is doing new super Mario bros


 
What Nintendo been doing right with New Super Mario Bros is that they only make one game per console, I think that's why it still sells so well


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> We'll have to wait and see.
> 
> I will certainly get a copy of it once it is released.
> But that doesn't redeem Capcom for letting fans down with each release of long-time franchises.


Welp let's look at it like this

Mega man hasn't had a really main game since 04

Re has gone way down since 4

Monster hunter is awesome but doesn't do good in the west

They keep making to many sf games 

Darkstalkers and power stone are dead

So capcom is screwing us fans pretty hard


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 30, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Welp let's look at it like this
> 
> Mega man hasn't had a really main game since 04
> 
> ...


To me RE lost its mojo in 5, 4 still held up pretty well and is quite a unique, even though it changed almost everything that we knew as RE.
Though it is still remarkable for introducing so many great features.

RE has been dead to me since the departure of Shinji Mikami from Capcom.
It hasn't been the same without him.
I think Umbrella Chronicles was the last game before he went separate ways from them.
(Silent Hill went down the same road to me, after 4 it went downhill)

Megaman... Well he has been absent for way too long, makes me think that only Nintendo is really interested in keeping him alive.

MH, Darkstalkers and other games like those, I haven't been too fond with.
What's SF?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> To me RE lost its mojo in 5, 4 still held up pretty well and is quite a unique, even though it changed almost everything that we knew as RE.
> Though it is still remarkable for introducing so many great features.
> 
> RE has been dead to me since the departure of Shinji Mikami from Capcom.
> ...


 
i meant re5 and above arent to great. Sf is street fighter.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 30, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> i meant re5 and above arent to great. Sf is street fighter.


Yeah from RE 5 and above, suckity suck.

Ah Street Fighter, another poor dry cow by now.
SFIV is going the same way as SFII, they will see a lot of versions and editions until another sequel comes out (SFV)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Yeah from RE 5 and above, suckity suck.
> 
> Ah Street Fighter, another poor dry cow by now.
> SFIV is going the same way as SFII, they will see a lot of versions and editions until another sequel comes out (SFV)


Well its like they keep milking the cows that have been milked and not the ones who haven't been milked in years


----------



## war2thegrave (Jan 30, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> What's BN?
> RE has never been FPS as far as I know.
> They have all been Third Person Shooters, or as some people call it "Over the Shoulder"
> The first 3 (and CV) had something called fixed camera, from 4 and up it was TPS.
> ...


 

Dead Aim was at least more than half fps.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 30, 2015)

war2thegrave said:


> Dead Aim was at least more than half fps.


But Dead Aim was half third person and half FPS.
It wasn't entirely FPS.
And the Chronicles series were all onrails shooters, never FPS.

The only one I recall that was entirely FPS was Survivor 1.


----------



## war2thegrave (Jan 30, 2015)

That's quite a leap from "never been" to "not entirely".

If nintendo really cared about "the fans", they would spend their money putting more polish and refinement 
into the Zelda game currently in developement or future games rather than wasting it on cheap copout rehashes
that "the fans" have already played multiple times.

Then again, "the fans" seem to be ardently satisifed with whatever Nintendo does, for bad or for worse.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

war2thegrave said:


> Then again, "the fans" seem to be ardently satisifed with whatever Nintendo does, for bad or for worse.



Not really, a lot of them have left for MS and Sony back during the Wii era.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 30, 2015)

war2thegrave said:


> That's quite a leap from "never been" to "not entirely".
> 
> If nintendo really cared about "the fans", they would spend their money putting more polish and refinement
> into the Zelda game currently in developement or future games rather than wasting it on cheap copout rehashes
> ...


The Majora's Mask release was more fan service than anything.
The fanbase was eagerly demanding a 3D remake of MM ever since the OoT release.

And I highly doubt they are pulling development effort from the Wii U Zelda title just because of the work put into MM.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 31, 2015)

RodrigoDavy said:


> What Nintendo been doing right with New Super Mario Bros is that they only make one game per console, I think that's why it still sells so well


You're right.

DS = New Super Mario Bros.
3DS = New Super Mario Bros. 2
Wii = New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Wii U = New Super Mario Bros. U

In essence it's all the same game with some minor improvements/differences here and there.

It's a good thing that Capcom doesn't listen to the Mega Man fanboys because they're stubborn as hell and let's face it, Mega Man's not the cash cow for Capcom to be making a new game about. However, they should consider to sell Mega Man to Nintendo as it always has had that Nintendo-feel to it.

Sega should also sell Sonic to Nintendo because in terms of the best platformer developer, that's Nintendo whether in 2D or 3D. Let's not forget Crash Bandicoot and Spyro these were the two best platforming games of PS1 and now both are pretty much dead thanks to Activision.

By the way, here's a video of Clement talking about Capcom and Mega Man games of which is very informative and to the contrary, Capcom's released way too many Mega Man games so the fans are some ungrateful assholes really. Would they really want Mega Man to turn to Sonic Boom or the unimaginative New Super Mario Bros. games? Maybe, who knows.

​

Edit: You know what? Screw Mega Man games! Give me Power Stone 3 on PS4!


----------



## Tiffani (Feb 1, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> [citation needed]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wow, you're way off-base here. The Zelda remakes are anything but lazy. Be careful, your bias is showing. 
And the remakes/brand new games debate is one independent of this conversation. Remakes don't preclude a company from also making new games.  And in sticking with the overall theme of your post, can we get a citation that Capcom pays people to analyze demographics, please? There's no proof of that.
Also, Megaman would likely sell well as a downloadable only game. There's a market there. And RE6 didn't fail because it tried to innovate, it failed because it strayed too far from the path that made it popular, and the story was incredibly dumb. Trying to make the game a straight action shooter wouldn't be what I call innovation.


----------

